# I am very angry with my husband!!



## shredderwife (Nov 25, 2008)

I married my first boy friend and naive enough no matter what we would be together forever.Last year, my husband had an affair (as far as I knew, it was the first time). That was my wake up call!!We have been married for 10 years with no children until I forgave him and we got back together.I became pregnant with our son, he want me to get abortion and I refused,he finally accepted it and now my son is 4 months old.
Recently, my husband changed to a different person, be became very inpatient, always criticized my English (I am Chinese),making hateful comment to women in general.It was a totally different man who I met 11 years ago. Last night, I got in argument with him because I don't want my son staying overnight with my in laws when I went to work. I miss my son terribly, I don't like the fact that I don't see my son every time I came home even it is just 2.5 days. My husband accused me that I tried to break up his family and his mom done so much for our son.I told him "mom can came down here to visit or take care the baby, I just want to see my son when I come back from work" My husband decided to told on me to his mom and now she is not even talking to me without hear my side of the story.I cannot tolerate my husband talked things behind my back.
I have so much hard time tell him any my feeling after his affair and even more so now. I told him "I don't know how to live with you anymore, why don't you find somebody your mom will like her and speak English perfectly?" He just kept quiet!! Now I quit my job because I want to take care my son 24/7 even I cannot afford it , make sure I will get the full custody in case of divorce.I cannot handle myself to lose my baby.I don't care I have to live poor right now because I think it is worth it.
Thank you for reading my thread and let me vent my feeling here! I have nobody to turn to and I am all by myself (no relatives, no much friend in this country)It is very terrible situation.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Talk to DHHS they will be able to help you get started with whatever you need. There are many programs out there to help people in need.

draconis


----------



## shredderwife (Nov 25, 2008)

Why my problem DHHS will be related?


----------

